# (Insert Croc Dundee Voice) That's Not a Wing.... Audis Pikes S1s on Crack from Norway



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Never let it be said that Norwegians much around much when building their toys. Case in point are these Pikes Peak S1 Audi 'replicas' from KRB Trading we've found featured over on Speedhunters.com. We use the term replica loosely as they're not exact... nor does that even seem the intent. The KRB cars seem more as if they took the the idea of the Pikes Peak S1 with its shorter wheelbase and nutcase aero and dialled up the nutcase element by a very significant margin.
Check out more after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

